# Antec P190



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Antec P190 Power supply Problems.
I visited a friend's shop today and me has 6 dead Antec Power supplies from P190 cases.
He said Antec was giving him a hassle exchanging them.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The 3 P190's I bought did not come with a powersupply . . .


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

What model of Antec power supplies were the bad ones? I have not had a hassle exchanging any Antec Supplies so far, and had a bunch of them for a couple of years there when they had the bad caps.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Opps . . mine were P180's . . sorry


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

> What model of Antec power supplies were the bad ones? I have not had a hassle exchanging any Antec Supplies so far, and had a bunch of them for a couple of years there when they had the bad caps.


Which ever one they used for the 650watt side. (didn't look close)
Heres the info on the Power supply set up.
http://www.antec.com/pdf/flyers/Neo-link_flyer.pdf
I think I will keep my P180 and and spend the mony for a good PSU.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

It was my understanding that the units Antec used in the P190 were the same as their NeoPower units (seasonic built), but I could be wrong there.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817371011


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

Matt
The link i supplied is from the Antec page for the case specifications.
According to there info they use the Neoline.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

A quick google doesn't turn up anything. Maybe just a bad batch?


----------



## metro_digital (Sep 16, 2008)

I have also received a bad 650W PSU in my P190 case. Just sent it back to the supplier & am waiting for a replacement. If I wanted to get rid of the dual PSU's what would be a good replacement, and what PSU will fit in the chamber designed for the dual PSU's?


----------



## zombie63 (Nov 11, 2009)

Does anyone have a good replacement for this?




metro_digital said:


> I have also received a bad 650W PSU in my P190 case. Just sent it back to the supplier & am waiting for a replacement. If I wanted to get rid of the dual PSU's what would be a good replacement, and what PSU will fit in the chamber designed for the dual PSU's?


----------



## metro_digital (Sep 16, 2008)

Sorry, I still don't know what is a good replacement. I received my replacement case and the dual PSU's worked fine, so I haven't had to worry about it yet. I don't know what I'll do when they eventually die though.


----------



## zombie63 (Nov 11, 2009)

I just got fed up yesterday and purchased a Thermaltake 1200w ToughPower. Couldn't slide it in to the space without making a minor mod to the inside of the case. Got it in and it seems to be working flawlessly... Knock on wood... LOL



metro_digital said:


> Sorry, I still don't know what is a good replacement. I received my replacement case and the dual PSU's worked fine, so I haven't had to worry about it yet. I don't know what I'll do when they eventually die though.


----------

